# Particulate sensor or monitor



## superboiler (Jan 31, 2021)

Has anyone used a particulate monitor to monitor dust in their wood shop?

With all the indoor air quality stuff coming out, there are several particulate monitors available….typically 2.5 um and 10 um but there are some 1.0 um. I was thinking of getting one to try and monitor the dust….and if it gets high to put on a dust mask.

Maybe some thing like this:

https://www.amazon.com/VIVOSUN-Pollution-Detector-Formaldehyde-Humidity/dp/B08K8VS5GY/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=dust+monitor&qid=1612674377&sr=8-2


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

This one is good. There's also a version with a computer link if you like to record data.

In addition to PM1, PM2.5 and PM10 it also gives particle counts for six size ranges. This is useful if you want to study size distributions or just compare to people who use a Dylos. (Most Dylos models don't have PM estimates)

The sensor in these is the Plantower PMS5003. Many other more costly devices use it. It's a well studied particle sensor with lots of reviews. If you're interested I can post some links. The sensor is available separately if you like to tinker.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's something I want to add to my shop and just haven't got around to it yet. But when i do it will be the one Dave linked…it hgood good reviews on some other forums. I think Redoak may also have one.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

If I can smell the dust, it is too much. A high power flashlight also can be a decent indicator
Never seen that one, but actually affordable. Only ones I had seen were over $250.


----------



## JohnDon (Mar 14, 2015)

We got this https://www.amazon.com/ECOWITT-Quality-Detector-Temperature-Humidity/dp/B079FR4HMB to monitor air quality from forest fires. It matches numbers posted by Purpleair very well. It also works well in the garage when I'm creating dust.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Shiny paint surface will show fine dust in glancing light.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> We got this https://www.amazon.com/ECOWITT-Quality-Detector-Temperature-Humidity/dp/B079FR4HMB to monitor air quality from forest fires. It matches numbers posted by Purpleair very well. It also works well in the garage when I m creating dust.
> 
> - JohnDon


The PurpleAir monitor is one that also uses the PMS5003 sensor that I referenced in an earlier post. Actually, it uses two of them


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

> This one is good. There s also a version with a computer link if you like to record data.
> 
> In addition to PM1, PM2.5 and PM10 it also gives particle counts for six size ranges. This is useful if you want to study size distributions or just compare to people who use a Dylos. (Most Dylos models don t have PM estimates)
> 
> ...


Are you aware of a Bluetooth unit. I like the idea of keeping the data on my PC but my PC (desktop) is in a room adjacent to my workshop.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> Are you aware of a Bluetooth unit. I like the idea of keeping the data on my PC but my PC (desktop) is in a room adjacent to my workshop.
> 
> - jgt1942


No, I'm not. There are a lot of DIY projects you can find that use the PMS5003 and a cheap WiFi module for remote measurements. Most of them require more than average computer skills though and could send you down a deep rabbit hole. Here's one of the easier ones I've seen.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

clagwell, much thanks for the FB. I just looked and it appears that they have updated the info and do have Bluetooth modules that can be added on. I think this is the route I will go but it will be a few weeks before I have time.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> clagwell, much thanks for the FB. I just looked and it appears that they have updated the info and do have Bluetooth modules that can be added on. I think this is the route I will go but it will be a few weeks before I have time.
> 
> - jgt1942


Great! Sounds like you have the coding skills to make use of those. What modules are you looking at?


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I've used a Dylos monitor but only for analyzing different approches to dust control rather than active monitoring. It's useful when testing changes in dust collection, airflow or filtration.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

gee whiz, most of what I entered got lost…...


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I may be jumping in over my head. It has been YEARS since I've done any coding. The newer languages are MUCH better than PL1 (IBM answer to Cobal) and Assembler.

I went to https://www.pieterbrinkman.com/2021/02/03/build-a-cheap-air-quality-meter-using-esphome-home-assistant-and-a-particulate-matter-sensor/ To me it looks like Peter did a great job of simplifying the project.

PMS5003 Particulate Matter Sensor - This sensor measures the Particulate Matter concentration of three sizes of particles (1.0µm, 2.5µm and 10.0µm) concentrations.
The article also mentions ordering the cable for it as well.

DHT22 sensor provides accurate humidity and temperature measurements for a low cost. This is not really important but it is not expensive (less than $5), what the heck!

ESP8266, NodeMCU board ($1.35) or ESP32 (also has Bluetooth) Hopefully I can find an app for my Android phone that will work with it. Also, I will look for code that will capture the data on my Windows PC.

It would be nice to have a power adapter that I could plug into AC and avoid battery issues unless they last at least a year.

I'm really just interested in the junk in the air and how filtration units I'd like to build will perform.

I live in Oak Island, NC thus my shop has HVAC.

I am open for suggestions!!!!!!


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

John, that sounds a lot like my path. I think you're hooked!

There's an Android app called Virtuino that I used for display for a while but it's data collection capabilities are minimal. 









I'm using the ESP8266 on a D1 Mini board, It's slightly smaller than the Node MCU. I also use the PMSA003 version now for it's small size even though the connector on it is a real pain. I wanted a wearable version thus the size requirement.










I send the data via WiFi to a PC where it goes into a database for later analysis. That's my preferred way of evaluating dust control measures. Here's an example, it's a box fan and furnace filter clearing smoke from the shop:


----------



## tingaling (Jul 10, 2017)

I've been using the Airmon air quality monitor for several years. https://www.amazon.com/Airmon-Palm-PM2-5-Quality-monitor/dp/B00SY34B64. It works with your smart phone and measures PM 2.5 and 10 plus humidity and location. You can set it for measuring at specific times and download spreadsheet info to your computer. It's only $33 and I love it.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> https://www.amazon.com/Airmon-Palm-PM2-5-Quality-monitor/dp/B00SY34B64. It works with your smart phone and measures PM 2.5 and 10 plus humidity and location.
> - tingaling


Good find, that looks like a nice one. The PM numbers are just what you need for evaluating your air quality.

One nice thing about that one is the inclusion of PM10 readings. That's arguably the most important one for wood dust because of it's size distribution.

You can do filter testing with just that but particle counts can provide a lot more information. That's one advantage of the Plantower sensors compared to Sharp. I have some links saved somewhere that have test data for both the Sharp and Plantower. I'll try to find that and follow up.


----------

